# Scotch Eggs



## Ishbel (Nov 23, 2004)

SCOTCH EGGS 
4 eggs 
seasoned flour 
half pound pork sausagemeat 
Dried or fresh sage to flavour sausagemeat, as required - this is not essential, but we like it in our family! 
Salt/pepper to taste 
lightly beaten egg 
toasted breadcrumbs (make your own, shop ones are not the same) 

Hardboil and then cool eggs. Peel. Roll eggs in seasoned flour and divide the meat/herb/seasoned mix into equal portions and roll each into an oblong, big enough to cover one egg. Place egg in middle of mix and mould the meat around the egg - check there are no cracks in the mixture, coat with egg and roll in the breadcrubs. Deep fry in hot oil for 4-5 minutes. Drain. Best eaten cold. 

I have often used quail eggs for slightly more formal eating -  to make the hearty picnic sized Scotch eggs into something a little more dainty!


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

YUM! These sound wonderful. Do you serve them as breakfast food? I could see these on an appetizer tray too. I will have to try these out.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 23, 2004)

No, Alix - not for breakfast....  they are an old Scottish picnic dish...   eaten cold.  You often get them in pubs for lunch, served with a salad.

Try them with the smaller quail eggs, they make a nice hors d'oeuvre


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

Quail eggs? Don't know that I could find those. I will definitely try them out for our next party though.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 23, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I will definitely try them out for our next party though.



When's that? Tomorrow?  Seems like you are always having some kind of bash.  I intend to show up announced one of these days.........


----------



## jkath (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't you  remember that Kyles passed on this goodie a while back?
I loved her quip of :

best eaten cold, or with sand, which is how I remember eating
them, as a child, on the beach


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL mudbug. I do entertain quite a bit. Its usually pretty informal though. The next big bash will be a family celebration on Dec 11th. Otherwise it is just friends coming over and hanging out. You are always welcome. Come on up! 

I can't remember the source of the saying but it goes something like, "Mine is the sort of place where you walk in and feel comfortable taking off your shoes and staying a while." That is how we like our place to be.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 24, 2004)

Your house sounds like my kinda place, Alix.  Can I put my feet up on the furniture, too?


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 24, 2004)

I had these a lonnnnnnng time ago, and they were served with a white sauce over them.  Don't think it was hollandaise, that's really all I remember except how good they were.  Is there a traditional sauce that they are served with?




& thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## kyles (Nov 24, 2004)

They aren't normally served with a sauce. I have seen them served with gravy which is horrid, in my opinion! Gravy and sausage is ok, but when it hits the egg, yucko!

You can eat them with English pickles like Branston or Piccallilli, but have never heard of them with a sauce like you describe, wasabi woman. Sand definately!!!!


----------



## jkath (Nov 24, 2004)

Kyles,
so glad to see you back - I haven't seen your postings in a few days.
I know you don't have Thanksgiving in England, 
but, please know you are with us in spirit on this, the day of 
cooking! 
Maybe someday you can come to the states and enjoy with us!


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2004)

mudbug, you can even put your feet on the dog if you want to.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2004)

Wasabi

Some people try to dress this simple dish up by serving them with a sauce soubise (fancy name for an onion white sauce!) - but that sauce is usually served with whole boiled eggs in France or with certain lamb dishes - I think it might be specific to Britanny or Normandy, but I can't remember!

In Scotland we are much more rough and ready than that!  Seriously, these are pub grub goodies and ideal for picnics, served with Branston pickle or HP Sauce!  (bottled variety of a hot sauce)


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 24, 2004)

Yum, I love scotch eggs! I like the small ones with the egg mashed up in the centre best


----------



## kyles (Nov 24, 2004)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!! They're evil those scrambled middle plasticated eggs, I am sure Ishbel and mine are a lot nicer than those


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 24, 2004)

WAAAAAAAAAAAA I'm sorry! *throws himself on the ground and begs your fogivness*  lol I know, I need to hang my head in shame.

Ahem, I'm sure yours and Ishbels are much better! 



*thinks to himself - better not tell her about those yummy Ginsters sausage rolls I like*


----------



## kyles (Nov 25, 2004)

I eat the dodgy sausage rolls from the bakery next door, which have a line of sausage about as wide as a finger and heaps of really lardy pastry. And they should be disgusting but they're not!!!!

I like the dodgy pork pies from Tesco so consider ourselves even!!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 25, 2004)

My Dad adored pork pies...  on his trips over from Australia, it was the first food he wanted when he landed....    And I'm talking seriously dodgy ones, not Melton Mowbray....  8) 

Scottish bakers are wonderful... their mutton pies (I posted the hot crust recipe somewhere on here) and Forfar bridies and sausage rolls (always flaky pastry) smell wonderful and tempt you inside to buy seriously unhealthy foods!  

I'll post recipes on bridies and Scottish steak pies (a staple dish for Hogmanay celebrations) soon.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 25, 2004)

I like pork pies too but i'm not keen on the ones that have lots of that jelly in them. Also, i'm not really fond of the dodgy pork pies lol If I eat a pork pie then it's got to be a good one!


----------



## spryte (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting the recipe.  My SO gets those as an appetizer at the Irish Pub around the corner from our house.  They are always served hot and when ordered they always warn that they will take at least 15 minutes to prepare.   I'll definitely suprise him and make him some one night soon!


----------



## Claire (Dec 13, 2004)

Have a group of friends we call "the bunch for brunch"; once a month we get together on Sunday to eat and drink champagne or bloody marys.  Last time it was my turn I made scotch eggs and they were such a hit!  Very heavy, you have to encourage people to grab one and halve it to share.  It is a perfect picnic food.  The first time I had Scotch eggs it was on the beach in Hawaii.


----------



## Claire (Dec 13, 2004)

p.s., the ultimate pork pie experience is tourtiere, which is somewhere on some other line.  It is appropriate to the season, also is a wonderful brunch or picnic dish; but of course, best eaten at midnight while opening Christmas presents.  I've perfected it to the point that my husband would never do without it, and my family bemoans the fact that I no longer live there and used to make the best.  Tourtiere!!!


----------



## Ekim (Jan 22, 2005)

I had these things at a restraunt.  Ate two of them.  The next day I had the worst gas of my life.  I thought I may have been dying at the time.

They sure tasted good, though.

Though if you've never heard of them, you'd think Homer Simpson invented them.


----------



## Claire (Jan 22, 2005)

You actually ate TWO Scotch eggs?????!!!  I can't imagine it!  I'll bet no one wanted to stand next to you for three days!!!!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 22, 2005)

Butter that bacon!
Bacon that sausage!


----------



## jkath (Jan 23, 2005)

Ekim said:
			
		

> Though if you've never heard of them, you'd think Homer   Simpson invented them.


----------

